# NEMA c-face b-face



## vman1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Looking at the hpevs ac-50 motors and notice they have different frames. The c-face is a published NEMA standard, but I cannot find any information on b-face. Is it a hpevs proprietary frame?


----------

